# صناعة الصوف الصخري .. خطوة بخطوة ..



## وليد يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2006)

للصوف الصخري خصائص مميزة تجمع بين مقاومته العالية للحرارة مع بقاء خصائصه ثابتة ، وهو مصنع من زجاج أو صخور ذائبة أو مخلفات مصانع الحديد بشكل فايبر ليصبح له خصائص لا توجد لدى العديد من المواد العازلة . 

ومن أهم خصائص الصوف الصخري:

1- تخفيض إهدار الطاقة
2- الإقلال من التلوث
3- امتصاص التشويش 
4- الإقلال من مخاطر الحريق
5- حماية الممتلكات والأرواح بحال حجوث الحرائق

صورة توضيحية لخط إنتاج الصوف الصخري:







هذا ويمكن قراءة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع في الموقع التالي:

http://www.eng-forum.com/energy/mineral/mineral2.htm

نتمنى لكم قراءة ممتعة ومفيدة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (8 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي الفاضل م. وليد الف شكر الله يكرمك
استمر معنا


----------



## وليد يوسف (8 يناير 2007)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أخي الفاضل م. وليد الف شكر الله يكرمك
> استمر معنا



ألف شكر يا أخت صناعة المعمار ، سأتشرف بالإستمرار في هذة الفروع الهندسية البناءة بكل إمتنان .. وألف تحية لجميع الأخوة المهندسين ..


----------



## Eng.Foam (11 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## loolo (12 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس/علي (14 يناير 2007)

جميل بس للاسف موقرف جدا في العزل بية وبيطلع ابر بتبهل الناس انا جربتة في عزل المدخنة والبطارية للغالية وشكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## وليد يوسف (14 يناير 2007)

مهندس/علي قال:


> جميل بس للاسف موقرف جدا في العزل بية وبيطلع ابر بتبهل الناس انا جربتة في عزل المدخنة والبطارية للغالية وشكرا علي الموضوع



الأخ المهندس علي ، أشكرك على المداخلة ، وإن كنت غير مختص بالموضوع ولكني أعتقد أن المادة تأتي بأشكال متعددة فمن المعتقد أنك استعملت المادة الــ (فرط) لأن بعضا منها يأتي مغلفا من الوجهين بالومنيوم أو مادة أخرى بحيث لا تتعرض لنفس الصوف الصخري مباشرة ..

أما من ناحيتي فأنا أحاول نقل التكنولوجيا دونما تدخل في المواضيع التي أنشرها في موقعي :

www.eng-forum.com

وهناك مواضيع أخرى متعددة يمكنك الدخول إليها ونسخها بدون أي مقابل .

للعلم فقط ...


----------



## م احمد عبد الناصر2 (18 أبريل 2010)

انا عندي في المصنع مشكله وعاوز اي حل ليها قوالب الصوف الحراري بيتبقي منها قطع صغيره وعملت كميه تعدي 10 طن فعاوز نعمل مكبس مع ظروف معينه او ماده لاصقه معينه نجمع بيها القطع دي وعاوز حد عنده علم يقلي علي الماده اللاصقه غراء و ظروف المكبس ان كان تسخين او بخار او اي شئ اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شضسصيث (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رجاء نابلس (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## conan313 (28 مايو 2010)

انا اريد انشاء مصنع الصوف الصخري ممكن المساعدة في ايجاد موقع لافضل مصنع اخد منه الماكينات و الي يرحم ولديكم


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (3 يوليو 2010)

conan313 قال:


> انا اريد انشاء مصنع الصوف الصخري ممكن المساعدة في ايجاد موقع لافضل مصنع اخد منه الماكينات و الي يرحم ولديكم



هلا خوي، راسل هذه الشركة وستجد طلبك بإذن الله، هي شركة أردنية أقامت مصانع في دول متعددة منها تركيا ..
www.plasticandtires.com


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (3 يوليو 2010)

م احمد عبد الناصر2 قال:


> انا عندي في المصنع مشكله وعاوز اي حل ليها قوالب الصوف الحراري بيتبقي منها قطع صغيره وعملت كميه تعدي 10 طن فعاوز نعمل مكبس مع ظروف معينه او ماده لاصقه معينه نجمع بيها القطع دي وعاوز حد عنده علم يقلي علي الماده اللاصقه غراء و ظروف المكبس ان كان تسخين او بخار او اي شئ اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر



أرجو قراءة الموضوع أعلاه ففيه الاجابة إنشاء الله ...


----------



## te2 (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## SALEMAIL (18 نوفمبر 2014)

اشكرك


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (25 نوفمبر 2014)

لا يوجد صور توضيحيه !!!!


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور


----------



## ابومازن1 (4 ديسمبر 2017)

مشكور مشكور


----------

